# Laguna rods???



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a few questions about the different models and wanted to make sure I was choosing the right rod to fit the type of fishing I do. I've had a Waterloo/curado set up for a few years and love it, but recently acquired a brand spanking new Calais as a grad gift... Pretty excited!! But on a serious note I can count on one hand the number of times I've thrown croaker in the last 5 yrs, and almost exclusivly throw 1/8 w/ soft plastic. My idea was to keep a topwater on the other rod and reel and use this one for nothing other than bouncing worms... For sure want a split grip and would like it to b as light (weight) as possible. I guess my question is which rod would b the best compliment for the reel?


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

6'9" Laguna Devil Stik is what you want! Does it all in light weight and power, perfect for all plastics and small tops.


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Contact Sarge at Laguna and he will shoot you straight.


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

I emailed sarge about my devil stick the other day and got a email back from Larry tuggle and told me that sarge is no longer with Laguna. No sure why but he said he was missed. And he went on to do other things.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok so as far as seat options, Fuji or aluminum? And what's the difference between the Texas wader, the wader II, latis, and light Texas wader... I don't really target redfish, the main issue is the weight.


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

I emailed Laguna a few months ago looking to stop by the shop and put my hands on a few rods and Sarge said that they didn't have any stock in the store or on hand, and that they should start back in with production in June. I sent an email about a week ago, trying to see if they started producing rods again, and to see if I could stop by the shop, and haven't received a response. Not sure what is going on there, but every time I stop at the shop the blinds are closed, no one is parked out front, and the doors are locked. 

Originally I was going to buy a rod or two from Waterloo, but after hearing/reading that there have been communication and warranty issues in the past, I figured I'd go with Laguna, especially after finding out that they were right here in Georgetown., but seeing how they never seem to be open, or didn't have stock on hand, I decided to stop down at POC rods this past weekend, and I think I'm going to order a rod or two from them. They can get the same blanks that Waterloo or other rod makers are using, and they were open, and friendly when I was in the shop earlier this week. Just my .02.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Sarge isn't with Laguna anymore?...would explain why I haven't received a call back from him...


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

topwatrout said:


> Sarge isn't with Laguna anymore?...would explain why I haven't received a call back from him...


Hmmm...know a couple guys that have rods ordered....that would suck!


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

Laguna is still fully operational. Sarge just moved on. They underestimated the demand for their product and ran out of blanks before a new shipment came in. There was some delay on getting the new shipment but I received an email from Larry earlier in the week and he said blanks will be in shop in about a month and all orders will be filled in the next four weeks. Sucks to have I wait but its worth it.


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

Sending My Tx Wader II back, snapped after my third trip with the rod. Thank goodness Laguna has a great warranty. I am just concerned how fast I will get back my replacement. Honestly, rod is super light, love the action, but I will admit I was a bit disappointed with the aesthetics of the rod. I know the bottomline when discussing a rod is the performnance and feel, but it literally looked like they wrapped the rod in 5 minutes. Also, the wrap was supposed to be burnt orange and it was red. There were uneven lines in the wrapping, you could see the lines of the actual sticker of the longhorn emblem they put on the split grip, not to mention they forgot to write Hook 'em on the blank. Again, I hate to sit here and gripe, but for $300+ I expected more! Laguna is more of a custom "production" rod, rather than a true custom. Now that I have a buddy that has done three rods for me for cheaper and used the SC5 St. Croix blank-I know what custom truly means.

To answer your question, The Texas Wader II is a medium action, it really acts and feels like a cross between a medium and medium light, it just isn't a true medium in my opinion. The TX wader I is a medium light action, substantially more whip than a TX Wader II. I haven't felt the Latis Stick, but Sarge swore by that rod. There are a ton of choices though. If you can get a hold of the guys at Laguna they will set you up. They are great guys, especially Sarge, wish him the best, but in my opinion they really, really need to make a better effort of being more accessible to their customers. It is like pulling teeth trying to get a hold of the guys on the phone. Good luck with your search. If you're looking for a super light rod, they got them, I just know I am going a different direction for hear on out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

If the wait for a Laguna is too long you can give Dave at Texas Rod Works a call. He is a sponsor here and 2cool and really doesn't get much press but his rods are top notch. His Project X fly rods are known nationally and he makes just as good bay fishing rod. Just tell him what you want to use the rod for and he will set you up. A great rod has to start off with a very high end blank and that's what makes Lagunas and Waterloos so popular. Dave uses very high end blanks as well. St. Croix Sc5 blanks are about the best blanks money can buy and that is what Texas Rod Works uses as well as Lagunas. Makes for an incredible strong and sensitive rod all the while keeping the rod weight well below 3oz.


----------



## roperbwk99 (Jan 5, 2011)

I placed an order for my Laguna rod back in January '12 and still have not recieved it, nor can I get anyone to answer the phone or emails. I would just like some answers! I do not think that is to much to ask when spending $300.


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

If you like your Waterloo and are looking for something for the lighter weight lures, check out their HP Lite. Great rod for these types of lures and throws top waters well too.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

itemsports said:


> Sending My Tx Wader II back, snapped after my third trip with the rod. Thank goodness Laguna has a great warranty. I am just concerned how fast I will get back my replacement. Honestly, rod is super light, love the action, but I will admit I was a bit disappointed with the aesthetics of the rod. I know the bottomline when discussing a rod is the performnance and feel, but it literally looked like they wrapped the rod in 5 minutes. *Also, the wrap was supposed to be burnt orange and it was red.*


Haha...Boomer Sooner!


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Alright well I appreciate the responses and will probably consider some different names instead of being dead set on Laguna, the turnaround on the rod will b a major issue since the calais is staring me in the face laughing at me right now.... Also for over $300, it should probably exactly how I want it.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

blaze 'em said:


> Alright well I appreciate the responses and will probably consider some different names instead of being dead set on Laguna, the turnaround on the rod will b a major issue since the calais is staring me in the face laughing at me right now.... Also for over $300, it should probably exactly how I want it.


http://www.texasrodworks.com/


----------



## whitej (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a latis stick. When I orginally ordered I was told couple weeks, of course took around 4 months. Frustrating but no big deal. I get it they were busy. However when I got it noticed that resin around all the eyes was still somewhat tacky (which I thought was odd) but the rod was great. So I went ahead and placed another order for the same rod. Well after a couple months of using the first rod with tacky eyes of course one of the recoil guides came loose the resin seperated. So I sent it back. During this time I'm still waiting on rod #2 that I ordered. When I got the warranty rod back, second trip out the reel seat came unglued and my reel wouldn't stay seated. By this time I'm seeing red because the warranty rod now needs to be warrantied again and rod #2 still hasn't shown up either(6 months of waiting). So I called explained everything. Apparently they had lost the order on my second rod and didn't make any effort to make it right. Decided I had enough told them to forget about the missing rod which they had already made apparent they had. I ended up fixing the reel seat on rod #1 myself and now it sits in the corner of my gargage collecting dust. If your charging $350 and promoting highend quality, it better have the quality and the service. And I didn't get either so thats why I took my business else where. Just my first hand experience with them.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

whitej said:


> I have a latis stick. When I orginally ordered I was told couple weeks, of course took around 4 months. Frustrating but no big deal. I get it they were busy. However when I got it noticed that resin around all the eyes was still somewhat tacky (which I thought was odd) but the rod was great. So I went ahead and placed another order for the same rod. Well after a couple months of using the first rod with tacky eyes of course one of the recoil guides came loose the resin seperated. So I sent it back. During this time I'm still waiting on rod #2 that I ordered. When I got the warranty rod back, second trip out the reel seat came unglued and my reel wouldn't stay seated. By this time I'm seeing red because the warranty rod now needs to be warrantied again and rod #2 still hasn't shown up either(6 months of waiting). So I called explained everything. Apparently they had lost the order on my second rod and didn't make any effort to make it right. Decided I had enough told them to forget about the missing rod which they had already made apparent they had. I ended up fixing the reel seat on rod #1 myself and now it sits in the corner of my gargage collecting dust. If your charging $350 and promoting highend quality, it better have the quality and the service. And I didn't get either so thats why I took my business else where. Just my first hand experience with them.


do you want to sell it? No need in it just collecting dust.


----------



## roperbwk99 (Jan 5, 2011)

roperbwk99 said:


> I placed an order for my Laguna rod back in January '12 and still have not recieved it, nor can I get anyone to answer the phone or emails. I would just like some answers! I do not think that is to much to ask when spending $300.


@ whitej and Gilbert

I purchased the custom rod at a CCA banquet, so I am already out the money.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

roperbwk99 said:


> @ whitej and Gilbert
> 
> I purchased the custom rod at a CCA banquet, so I am already out the money.


now that sucks.


----------



## Maverick lure (Feb 1, 2011)

As of last Saturday Daleys had two in stock...don't know which ones but I think one was a redfish.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

with that much trouble rather just try making my own rods.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

I would talk to Dave at Texas Rod Works. He will get you fixed up. (979) 201-9046. Have bought three rods from him already. Now hes teaching me to build my own.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Both of the rods at Daley's are the Redfish models.


----------



## rohn jamsour (Jul 25, 2008)

Waterloo HP Slam 2


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Six months and no rod and no word?

Two words; customer service.

TH


----------



## roperbwk99 (Jan 5, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> Six months and no rod and no word?
> 
> Two words; customer service.
> 
> TH


@ Trouthunter

and the sad thing is most of the people at or someone very close with Laguna follows these threads and still no contact! Another sad thing is I have been very happy with their rods until this year!


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

I bought two waterloos from Hookset Marine Gear over 3 years ago. An HP Slam and the HP Slam Mag. I go with the mag on most days because the action and backbone for hooksets are great yet the rod is so sensitive I feel like I can rip the lips off a piggy perch trying to steal the tail off my worm. Bottom line, both rods are great, I have had zero issues and will not be looking to buy rods for a very long time. The guys at Hookset treated me right, it was not the first time I bought from them, nor the last. My $0.02.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Sucks to hear this.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Placed an order for a wader 2 three months back with Sarge but I guess since he is gone, so is my order. Went ahead and bought a used extreme 2 and very pleased with it so far...hope it doesnt break, then im screwed..knock on wood


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

topwatrout said:


> Placed an order for a wader 2 three months back with Sarge but I guess since he is gone, so is my order.


First off, let me say that Sarge is one of the most stand up guys I have ever known...If you placed an order with him, I guarantee he put it in line with the others waiting on thiers as well. (I believe they were waiting on the blanks to fill all the outstanding orders.)

Just because Sarge isn't there doesn't mean it's not going to happen, or that he left Laguna customers hanging out to dry. Just keep trying to get in touch with them.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

JShupe said:


> Sucks to hear this.


I agree, you know how to make trout rods?


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

First let me say I am not employed by Laguna but do use their rods during our tournament fishing. Laguna is still making great custom rods, one at a time in Georgetown TX. Just this week, I emailed Laguna about a new Redfish Special and they promptly replied. Contact Laguna and talk to Larry Tuggle about any existing or future orders.


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

Sarge is a great guy (I dealt with him couple times in the past).
I'm very interested to know why he left?
1) laid off (suck for Laguna)
2) quit on is own (suck for Laguna + customers)


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

itemsports said:


> Sending My Tx Wader II back, snapped after my third trip with the rod. Thank goodness Laguna has a great warranty. I am just concerned how fast I will get back my replacement. Honestly, rod is super light, love the action, but I will admit I was a bit disappointed with the aesthetics of the rod. I know the bottomline when discussing a rod is the performnance and feel, but it literally looked like they wrapped the rod in 5 minutes. Also, the wrap was supposed to be burnt orange and it was red. There were uneven lines in the wrapping, you could see the lines of the actual sticker of the longhorn emblem they put on the split grip, not to mention they forgot to write Hook 'em on the blank. Again, I hate to sit here and gripe, but for $300+ I expected more! Laguna is more of a custom "production" rod, rather than a true custom. Now that I have a buddy that has done three rods for me for cheaper and used the SC5 St. Croix blank-I know what custom truly means.
> .


New owners, changed their source off blanks, etc... this doesn't surprise me, not in the least bud.



rvd said:


> I agree, you know how to make trout rods?




This cracks me up, I have been away from here for about a year, or more, just been busy. And it's the same old s###, LOL!!:biggrin:
This isn't your daddy's Laguna, lol, there are a few good rod makers here along our coast, ones that make rods like Laguna use to make before the new owners took over. Do some research, and you will find them.


----------



## Tanner.Johnson (Jul 21, 2021)

perchjerk said:


> I emailed sarge about my devil stick the other day and got a email back from Larry tuggle and told me that sarge is no longer with Laguna. No sure why but he said he was missed. And he went on to do other things.


 This did not age well😂


----------

